# how to use xper washing machine?



## oohlalove (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi, my mom gave me xper washing machine type sls 60x, I have never use a washing machine before, and my mom lost the manual book. I don't know what the knobs are for. My mom showed me how she'd usually use the machine, but I don't think it's right because it takes almost 2 hour (or maybe even more) to complete one cycle (wash, rinse, dry). Please help, thx


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Have a look at this site http://www.washerhelp.co.uk/instruction-manuals.html it has lots of links etc for you to click on and you may find help here .....


----------

